

Show HN: Full screen presentation - clickable wireframes - infocaptor
http://www.mockuptiger.com/wireframe/mockups/mt.php?pa=dashboard_sample_4e5bbfcf3d57f

======
infocaptor
Just released new collaboration features and this demonstrates a piece of that
benefit

